# Front windscreen replacement - Genuine part?



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

This follows from the wipers thread - to cut a slightly sad story short, suffice to say I needed a new windscreen after replacing a wiper  :evil:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=61328 - page 6

NaughTTy got me thinking and so I checked replacement window from Autoglass. All my existing windows have 'audi 4 rings' and are E6 Sekurit ESG tint. 
My new front window is E20 Sekurit VSG tint. This looks like the replacement is non-Audi genuine? Anyone know about this glass / what the references are and whether you have entitlement to genuine audi parts on windscreen replacement?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Having worked for Pilkingtons and Sekurit in the past I can confim that both companies make glass for the TT to OEM specifications.

The only difference is that the screens fitted during production have the '4 rings logo' otherwise they are identical


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had the screen replaced on my Golf and it is as Was says it is made by the same people as the OME has the same markings except the VW marking is missing but it is an OME screen


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The only visible difference (apart from the 4 rings) that I can see on my Pilkington replacement is this ridiculous tint on the top of mine. Really dark and very straight. As my car is black it almost looks like a continuation of the roof line :? I went to Aylesbury Audi to compare and as luck would have it, in their car park were one with Pilkington Glass and one standard, parked next to each other. Very obvious difference.

As I said in the other thread, the fitter told me, "Speaking as a member of the public and not an RAC employee, you are perfectly entitled to ask for a genuine Audi replacement". RAC Windscreens were absolutely fine with this when I phoned them and will replace my replacement in a couple of weeks when they can get one from Audi.


----------



## Wes225 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank god for this thread!

Identical situation last Saturday, new Bosch wipers, I let go of the arm, it hits the windscreen and I lose the plot!

So is the general opinion that you should ask Autoglass et al to replace with a genuine Audi part?

Cheers

Wes


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Had my windscreen replaced yesterday and I asked for the securit type with the top tint specifically as previously I had pilkington.........

I dunno if I was just unlucky but the smallest of stones chipped the windscreen the other day you hardly heard it make contact. Unless it was travelling at tremendous speed ( I was probably only doing 50mph )

Anyway, the autoglass chap came to fix the chip with resin injection and as soon as he started to inject under pressure the screen just cracked. His opinion was that it appears to happen more regularly to the pilkington windscreens. Dunno if this is just coincidence though.


----------



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

Wes225 said:


> Thank god for this thread!
> 
> Identical situation last Saturday, new Bosch wipers, I let go of the arm, it hits the windscreen and I lose the plot!
> 
> ...


It does seem like it Wes - if you get the option (especially speaking to them in advance), why not? At least I don't have the "Kev and Shaz" problem of NaughTTy :wink: Go on NaughTTy admit it - you're thinking of putting your name along the top. [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stews_TT said:


> Wes225 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank god for this thread!
> ...


Now why didn't I think of that :lol:

let me think about this......

.....erm - Nope :roll: :wink:


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you guys paying full whack for these screens or is it being done on your fully comp insurance. How much??

I'm in the same position in that i've got a small crack (repaired once already) but may massage it into a big one and then change on the insurance.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I'm getting a new screen fitted on Tuesday through the insurance company. Autoglass are doing the install, Â£60 paid to them for the screen and they bill the insurance company the remainder, without effecting my NCB.

Probably the best Â£60 ever spent on stuff for the TT. :lol:


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

Mackem said:


> I'm getting a new screen fitted on Tuesday through the insurance company. Autoglass are doing the install, Â£60 paid to them for the screen and they bill the insurance company the remainder, without effecting my NCB.
> 
> Probably the best Â£60 ever spent on stuff for the TT. :lol:


Are they quite forthcoming about replacing the screen or do they insist on repairing it?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wes225 said:


> Thank god for this thread!
> 
> Identical situation last Saturday, new Bosch wipers, I let go of the arm, it hits the windscreen and I lose the plot!
> 
> ...


autoglass did mine, but would not give genuine audi for the Â£60 wanted me to pay about Â£180 i think for the oem screen.

to be honest i cant tell the difference


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Had my autoglass screen a few weeks and I too wondered if it was OEM

Then in the sunlight you can make out the 4 rings above the Sekurit logo :lol: It's been wiped/scrubbed off!


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

b19rak said:


> Mackem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a new screen fitted on Tuesday through the insurance company. Autoglass are doing the install, Â£60 paid to them for the screen and they bill the insurance company the remainder, without effecting my NCB.
> ...


The insurance company asked if it was chipped or cracked. Once I said it was cracked they said OK.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Just check your glass excess on your policy - it varies between companies usually between Â£40 - Â£60.

Ive had 2 new screens in a year and ins company didnt flinch either time.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I had autoglass do a windscreen replacement.

Top job.

Glass is made in same factory as oem.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep - mine was just the Â£60 and the girl at Adrian Flux said that is unlimited cover


----------



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep, same as well - Â£60. I think if it was just chipped they would go for a repair (they mentioned the Â£1 coin test), but for a crack its a replacement (without affecting the no-claims bonus  )


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

Mine was just littered in tiny chips very off putting they had no problem changing it for me.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

was said:


> Having worked for Pilkingtons and Sekurit in the past I can confim that both companies make glass for the TT to OEM specifications.
> 
> The only difference is that the screens fitted during production have the '4 rings logo' otherwise they are identical


Insist on the four rings logo, it's better for re-sale.

Joe


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

My brother is a national trainer for Auto Windscreens ,he says that the only difference is the manufacturers logo is missing from their glass. Having said that when I needed all the glass replacing on my golf GTI I made sure it came from VW.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

When having a new windscreen fitted, people do need to make sure that they are getting the right windscreen for their car as there are several different Audi part numbers for the TT windscreen. An A8 for example can have something like 20 different Audi part numbers for the front windscreen alone and it is fairly common for an independent windscreen company to have to get the proper windscreen from a main dealer. I've even known of several who have had to take out a newly fitted screen as the one they had just fitted was wrong :roll:


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

TTCool said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > Having worked for Pilkingtons and Sekurit in the past I can confim that both companies make glass for the TT to OEM specifications.
> ...


So you checked for this when you bought yours did you? :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I asked for an OEM replacement, and they didn't question it, just took 2 days instead of it being in stock. I just said I needed a new one, they didn't even ask if it could be repaired etc. All very easy, Â£60 XS.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

dommorton said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


Hi dommorton

I have'nt the faintest idea what your remark means. Suffice to say when my windscreen cracked due a stone being thrown up from a van in front of me I took my TT to a local company for replacement. Later in the day I saw the old screen laid on a bench next to the new screen which was sat on a stand. I noticed that the Audi logo was missing. The new screen read Pilkington. I insisted that they fit the genuine Audi screen and after waiting 2 days they were able to do so. As I said, better for resale. A prospective buyer may think the car had been in an accident. Simple. In fact the depot manager understood perfectly and said he would do the same on such a quality car. :lol: Both types of screen being the same in every other respect is of no relevance to me.

Hope that explains my post

Joe


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

I can't see a windscreen change putting off potential buyers that's all :lol: I for one have never looked to see if the screen is genuine on any car I've bought, and I guess the same can be said for a vast majority of buyers.

Can see your point if it's side glass as this may suggest a break in or theft.


----------

